# Mr Robot



## mongey (Jan 24, 2016)

you guys watched this ? surprised i haven't seen a thread here about it 

I had never heard of it but a mate recommended it. so me and the wife checked out an episode then binge watched the whole series in about 18 hours ,which for us with a baby is a big effort . thought it was a great show. looked great, filmed great and well written ..although ..



Spoiler



we did pick the twist that it was his dead dad pretty early . that said I don't think they really tried too hard to hide it with him turning up in odd places


----------



## wakjob (Jan 24, 2016)

I haven't been interested in a TV show since Cheers and Northern Exposure went off the air.
Started getting into Almost Human, then it got cancelled.

But Mr. Robot got the hooks in me big time!
Can't wait for the next season.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 29, 2016)

@Mongey - yeah, my wife and I blew through the series after someone recommended it and also picked up on that pretty much immediately. The concept is strongly similar to Fight Club in that regard



Spoiler



meaning he sees someone that's not there, is the "leader" of the group, and they also take down the credit card companies - all basically just like Fight Club but with Hackers



Still though, I liked it a lot, we both did. Seems we're now just waiting on new seasons for several shows - Ash vs Evil Dead (just ended), House of Cards, Outlander, Rick and Morty (cartoon), Orange is the New Black, Mr Robot, and others. Seems to be a big empty waiting slot right now LOL.


Rev.


----------



## mikolo (Jan 29, 2016)

My favorite show currently... I'm an IT dude so it sparks interest lol.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 29, 2016)

mikolo said:


> My favorite show currently... I'm an IT dude so it sparks interest lol.



Me too for a living, and I used to hack as well and read several awesome books on it  I also use Linux as my primary OS at home 


Rev.


----------



## wakjob (May 23, 2016)

Season II... July 13th!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 13, 2016)

Just finished it with my girlfriend last night. 


Spoiler



Liked it a lot but was really let down by the twist; just seems way too easy and meh. Especially now that Rev linked it to Fight Club.



Can't wait for season 2 to start.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 16, 2016)

I watched the first episode last night, based on hype and recognizing Rami Malek from Until Dawn, and holy crap, one episode and I haven't been this pulled into a show since Breaking Bad. May just marathon this show after work tonight.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jul 16, 2016)

Story wise it wasnt really that original. Its doing the whole fight club thing in an IT setting. 

But the execution of the show is brilliant, for once hacking doesnt involve someone pressing random .... and cheesy 90's graphics and neo googles. Not just that, but they make a rather simple story very convincing and realistic. 
For that alone i love it.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Aug 1, 2016)

Just started this last night and it's all I can do not to take a couple sick days off work so I can binge watch it.


----------



## vhtforme (Aug 1, 2016)

I binge watched it. Early on I was hating on the Fight Club, V for Vendetta similarities. But, it got intense. Love the characters of Angela, Tyrell, all the suits at E corp.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 23, 2016)

So that finale left me with all of the questions. ALL of the questions.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 30, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> So that finale left me with all of the questions. ALL of the questions.


Yawp.


----------



## mongey (Oct 13, 2016)

watching season 2 now. only a few episodes in, but I like where its heading


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 14, 2016)

mongey said:


> watching season 2 now. only a few episodes in, but I like where its heading



Brace yourself. There are quite the twists.


----------



## bpprox22 (Oct 14, 2016)

I got a little bored with some of the character development in season 2. All around a really good show though!


----------



## Faldoe (Nov 25, 2016)

bpprox22 said:


> I got a little bored with some of the character development in season 2. All around a really good show though!



Yeah. Season 1 was really good. I felt a little underwhelmed with Season 2.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 26, 2016)

The 1980's sitcom episode was one of my favorite tv shows of all time. Reminded me of Fight Club meets Community lol.


----------

